# Please help if you can - This young woman needs it



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

This young lady has been through hell. She has worked her butt off to get on her feet and for one reason or another the door keeps getting slammed in her face. I can tell you that she is NOT a slacker that is just looking for a handout. She is in desperate need of some help. She is a super sweet and kind person and will be grateful for any help at all.

I met her when I was a young firefighter and ran the call mentioned on the webpage. It was one of those calls where anything and everything that could go wrong went wrong. The power unit for the Jaws died and would not restart. It was very rural so a backup was 20min away, the manual power pack wasnâ€™t cutting the mustard and this girl was dying. We ended up getting the wreckers to help rip the car apart to get her out. 
She ended up making it and was one of the few who ever came by the station to say thanks. She ended up becoming friends with most of the firefighters and has remained so over the years.

Like I said before, she is a great person and could really use the help so if you are looking for a place to give a little charity anything will help.

https://www.giveforward.com/fundraiser/41b3/heather-reed-s-recovery-road?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=fb_share_stream.share&utm_campaign=BA_FBshare&og_action=hug&t=3&fb_ref=1540807


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks to the person who contributed. 
Everyone else. Please please please help this young mother give her kids a nice Christmas and the things that they need. If you cant help financially please help keep this thread alive so that others can see the need for help.
I have been a regular here for over 8 years and never had the need or desire to ask for help but I'm asking now.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks for your part in this!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up & may God bless Heather. angelsm


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I know this young lady through my job as I have serviced the machines where she worked in Beaumont. She was always a sweetheart and had a ready smile that belied what true pain she was going through.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Sad... Good looking family. I hope some good things happen for them soon.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bump For Heather!  Way To Go Guys!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

best wishes for Heather and family...


----------



## broadwaydrew (Mar 29, 2006)

Sounds like a good person in need of a break. Thanks for sharing.

Andrew


----------



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

Bump > hope it helps...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

bobo33 said:


> Bump > hope it helps...


Dang sure did Bro...Heather is at 20% of her targeted goal!


----------



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

I noticed that the 2cool crew had a big part in this. Id' fish with any of em....


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

bobo33 said:


> I noticed that the 2cool crew had a big part in this. Id' fish with any of em....


Yep lots of amazing people on 2cool


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

I made a visit to the site and hope others will too.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Bump. Hope it helps Heather!


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Can't get to link on iPhone. Says parameter 'out' is required.

Will go to website tomorrow once I get to part time job as I am at FD now.

Sent from my iPhone 5.3 using Tapatalk 2.1


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Bump. Hope it can help.


----------



## MarkDiaz (Jul 28, 2011)

*Bumping*

:texasflag:brew::brew2::cheers::rybka::flag:


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

You guys are the cream of the crop. I am glad 2cool is here to help those in need.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Calmday said:


> Thanks to the person who contributed.
> Everyone else. Please please please help this young mother give her kids a nice Christmas and the things that they need. If you cant help financially please help keep this thread alive so that others can see the need for help.
> I have been a regular here for over 8 years and never had the need or desire to ask for help but I'm asking now.


Where does she live??


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Fourteen 2COOL Donations! :texasflag


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Grateful (Nov 13, 2013)

*An ENORMOUS thank you....*

From the bottom of my heart to yours, thank you so much for your donations. Way back in 1995, Al managed to pull me out of the trouble I was in from my car wreck. He saved me then, and he is helping to save me now. Everyone who has donated - thank you. I can't possibly even begin to explain how much it means to me and my children. You have given me tears of joy for the first time in a while and hope for our future. Again, just....thank you. Please continue to pray for us as we go through another possible surgery. May God bless each and every one of you..... Heather


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Grateful said:


> From the bottom of my heart to yours, thank you so much for your donations. Way back in 1995, Al managed to pull me out of the trouble I was in from my car wreck. He saved me then, and he is helping to save me now. Everyone who has donated - thank you. I can't possibly even begin to explain how much it means to me and my children. You have given me tears of joy for the first time in a while and hope for our future. Again, just....thank you. Please continue to pray for us as we go through another possible surgery. May God bless each and every one of you..... Heather


You are very welcome. Get well soon and welcome to 2cool.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Grateful said:


> From the bottom of my heart to yours, thank you so much for your donations. Way back in 1995, Al managed to pull me out of the trouble I was in from my car wreck. He saved me then, and he is helping to save me now. Everyone who has donated - thank you. I can't possibly even begin to explain how much it means to me and my children. You have given me tears of joy for the first time in a while and hope for our future. Again, just....thank you. Please continue to pray for us as we go through another possible surgery. May God bless each and every one of you..... Heather


 Hey kiddo. Its good to see that you are getting some help. As you can see some of the best people in Texas are here on 2cool.


----------



## redhead fishin (Aug 27, 2008)

b u m p


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

If everyone that read this would donate ten bucks it would go a long way. 



What's ten bucks to you? Two lures? Pack of cigs and a drink?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

28% Of Projected Goal. Help make this family's holiday season a little brighter this year!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Grateful said:


> From the bottom of my heart to yours, thank you so much for your donations. Way back in 1995, Al managed to pull me out of the trouble I was in from my car wreck. He saved me then, and he is helping to save me now. Everyone who has donated - thank you. I can't possibly even begin to explain how much it means to me and my children. You have given me tears of joy for the first time in a while and hope for our future. Again, just....thank you. Please continue to pray for us as we go through another possible surgery. May God bless each and every one of you..... Heather


Heather where are you located? If possible I would like to get a turkey to you for thanksgiving. Maybe some others could chip in so you are not out of pocket for a Thanksgiving feast.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Thats a rough road she is walking...wishing her the best.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

saltwatersensations said:


> Heather where are you located? If possible I would like to get a turkey to you for thanksgiving. Maybe some others could chip in so you are not out of pocket for a Thanksgiving feast.


I would be happy to pitch in. Some places offer complete dinners.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Good luck Heather and kids! I'm sure others on here will help out too! You officially took the "Grinch" out of me this season!


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

Done hope the kids have a good Christmas


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow people are stepping up. You guys are rock stars!


----------



## Grateful (Nov 13, 2013)

*Location*

Hi guys. We are living in Baytown right now. That makes it easier, since it is close to all the doctors I have in the Houston area. You guys are so awesome! We have been invited to my sister's house for Thanksgiving, so I won't have to try and cook this year. I am so very thankful for all the help.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

:sheepy:


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

I wish I could have given more, but I hope it helps. Wishing Heather and her boys a Happy Thanksgiving, a very Merry Christmas and a Bright and Happy New Year!


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

done - I pray God continues to hold you and your family in His loving arms.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

2cool is just awesome. 

To Mont and the Mod's. Thank you for letting this thread slide on rule #5. I noticed and appreciate it very very much.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Howdy


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Calmday said:


> 2cool is just awesome.
> 
> To Mont and the Mod's. Thank you for letting this thread slide on rule #5. I noticed and appreciate it very very much.


Contrary to what some think, we do have a heart!  :cheers:


----------



## texxmark (Sep 8, 2004)

JFolm said:


> If everyone that read this would donate ten bucks it would go a long way.
> 
> What's ten bucks to you? Two lures? Pack of cigs and a drink?


^^^^^^
This...Whats 10-20 bucks? Paypal accepted for easy processing. Good luck heather and I hope you reach your goal and then some!
Welcome to 2cool...Don't be a stranger


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Those are some good looking boys! Bet 2cool could get em on the water or in the woods! Talk about a jam up Christmas gift! Can't do it from iPhone but expect something from my wife and I when I get back home Monday! Happy holidays!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

is the link broken? I clicked on it and it says:

*Oops - that page doesn't exist.*

The page you're trying to reach doesn't exist. If this is an error on our part, please let us know at [email protected]. We're sorry for the trouble.
To get back on track, go to the Home page, or go back to the previous page.
MSG: 209.34.52.184


I would love to donate, but need a good link.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

The link Calmday posted still works for me...

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...n=BA_FBshare&og_action=hug&t=3&fb_ref=1540807


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> The link Calmday posted still works for me...
> 
> http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...n=BA_FBshare&og_action=hug&t=3&fb_ref=1540807


its working now, earlier I guess it was doing maintenance. thanks!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Calmday said:


> 2cool is just awesome.
> 
> To Mont and the Mod's. Thank you for letting this thread slide on rule #5. I noticed and appreciate it very very much.





Chuck said:


> Contrary to what some think, we do have a heart!  :cheers:


We knew y'all had a heart all along. How else would y'all keep that ice water flowing through your veins. :biggrin:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

angelsm


----------



## tgjoiner (Jul 3, 2012)

Done, continuing to pray for you Heather. Romans 5:3-5


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

39% there.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Let's go 2cool.... I will match everyone's donation up to $2500.

Y'all give $2500 as a whole and I will give $2500.

Let's help this lady and family and make a real difference. 

It's the season to give. I know I've been incredibly blessed have you?


----------



## kbp (Aug 6, 2013)

Bumped! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

40% there! Almost half way and 20 days to go!


----------



## LILSTUDD (Jun 17, 2004)

done


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

JShupe said:


> Let's go 2cool.... I will match everyone's donation up to $2500.
> 
> Y'all give $2500 as a whole and I will give $2500.
> 
> ...


2Coolers have donated $3,160 thus far Bro!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Excellent my donation will be going out shortly I have messaged Heather.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

JShupe said:


> Excellent my donation will be going out shortly I have messaged Heather.


WOW. That is awesome!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Very awesome of you JShupe.



The smaller donations mean just as much as the large ones so don't let that keep you from donating. Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Great guys/gals on this site! I just donated


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> 2Coolers have donated $3,160 thus far Bro!


 More than that. A few of us didn't designate "2cool".


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

43% 2cool is awesome. With JShupe it will be over 67%


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Done. Bump.


----------



## JayTray (Jan 8, 2011)

BTT


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Its been stuck on $4280 for a long time.


----------



## Grateful (Nov 13, 2013)

*To everyone....*

I am completely overwhelmed at the response this group has given to me and my children. I just didn't believe there were many nice Christian people left in the world. You guys have proved me wrong and shown just how wonderful everyone on here is. God is great! He put ya'll in my life at just the right time. I can never begin to explain just how much you mean to me. Thank you so very much...for the donations and the prayers...but mostly, you guys gave me back the one thing I truly lost on the way - my hope. I now have hope that things can work out. That, guys, is truly priceless. Thank you with all my heart. Thank you.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Bump. Keep this going people.


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

I would also be interested in chipping in some money for a few x-mas gifts for the boys.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Looks like we're hung up at 43%. 2Cool has done well though. Lot of 2Cool folks donating.


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

mrau said:


> Looks like we're hung up at 43%. 2Cool has done well though. Lot of 2Cool folks donating.


It has only been up on 2cool for 5 days give it time.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

TROUTOMATIC said:


> It has only been up on 2cool for 5 days give it time.


Absolutely. Guess I bungled the syntax. I meant it as a compliment to the folks on here. :cheers:

The only other board I spend any time on is work related and that group has stepped up more than once as well. For all of the bad aspects I see with our wired world, it still enables a lot of good.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

40% is an amazing job from one fishing forum. However, We can go far beyond if we get some of the smaller $10 donations to chip away at it.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

53% of the goal. All I can say is that you guys are frighten awesome. 
Bill wants to help by offering up for auction one of the beautiful pens that he makes. I need to get back with him then I will start a separate thread. I haven't seen it yet but it sounds awesome.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I have one of his pens and they are top notch. Everyone should get in on that deal.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Lets keep it going


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=688401

The pen is now open for bids. Good luck everyone


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I got something for Heather and those kiddo's tomorrow. Too tired to do it tonight. Got another pen bid in me too. God Bless!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

BAM!!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

J. Shupe bump!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Bump for Mr Haute P.


----------



## broadwaydrew (Mar 29, 2006)

Heather posted an update about her a couple days ago. Keep her in your prayers and lets get this thing to $10,000.

12 days.

Andrew


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

60% guys. Way to go!


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

Done , wish it could be more


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

did not want it to die


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

JShupe said:


> Let's go 2cool.... I will match everyone's donation up to $2500.
> 
> Y'all give $2500 as a whole and I will give $2500.
> 
> ...


Bump........


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Oh so close. Some of the best people in Texas are right here on 2cool


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Gents you will not see my donation on the meter I sent my donation through my charity arm. It was sent last Tuesday and she should have rec'd it by now.

Heather if you can confirm you rec'd it that would be great.

I will also be helping her in the next few months with some of her other needs so my actual contribution will be upwards of 5-7.5k when we get everything hammered out. 

I guess since y'all don't see my donation on the meter ya'll are questioning my giving... not too nice of you.

Happy Thanksgiving. 

JS


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

JShupe said:


> Gents you will not see my donation on the meter I sent my donation through my charity arm. It was sent last Tuesday and she should have rec'd it by now.
> 
> Heather if you can confirm you rec'd it that would be great.
> 
> ...


Good deal Shupe.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

JShupe said:


> Gents you will not see my donation on the meter I sent my donation through my charity arm. It was sent last Tuesday and she should have rec'd it by now.
> 
> Heather if you can confirm you rec'd it that would be great.
> 
> ...


Don't sweat the 'small stuff', Jodie...and we all know who 'they' are. Your record of helping folks out here on 2cool is at the very top of the heap... Thanks for all you do for everyone...

Happy Thanksgiving.....jd...:thanksgiv


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

JShupe said:


> Gents you will not see my donation on the meter I sent my donation through my charity arm. It was sent last Tuesday and she should have rec'd it by now.
> 
> Heather if you can confirm you rec'd it that would be great.
> 
> ...


:cheers:

:thanksgiv


----------



## CatfishingHarry (Sep 21, 2006)

*Heather*

count my family in,,,,computer at work cant access site, Barracuda!!! will bump yall this evening, catfishingharry and family, HAPPY THANKSGIVING HEATHER AND BOYS!!!


----------



## TexasSaltFlyflinger (Sep 29, 2013)

Just saw this thread and donated. Now my turn to "bump!" God. Bless Heather!
RW


----------



## CatfishingHarry (Sep 21, 2006)

*Evening Heather an boys*

We just donated. God Bless Y'all. Happy Thanksgiving To Y'all! Hang in there ; 2 Coolers love y'all!


----------



## Grateful (Nov 13, 2013)

I definitely received your donation J Shupe...it is already being put to good use towards some of my medical bills and medications. I am trying to gather together all the information you requested, but it is taking a bit longer than I thought it would. You have no idea how much this means to us. I thank you from the bottom of my heart...you and everyone else have really come together to help us out. It has lifted a huge weight off of my shoulders. Now, I can concentrate more on trying to heal and can give my boys a good Christmas this year. You can't see them, but I am crying actual tears of happiness typing this out. Thank you SO MUCH guys!


----------



## roninrus1 (May 27, 2004)

Just donated. TTT


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> Don't sweat the 'small stuff', Jodie...and we all know who 'they' are. Your record of helping folks out here on 2cool is at the very top of the heap... Thanks for all you do for everyone...
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving.....jd...:thanksgiv


X2 wtg jshupe! Great guys/gals on this site!


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Sent what I can now, wish it was more. This is what I love about 2-cool, you guys ROCK.


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

One of ya'll generously book me for a day, donate it to her, and I'll fish you for two.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

JShupe said:


> Gents you will not see my donation on the meter I sent my donation through my charity arm. It was sent last Tuesday and she should have rec'd it by now.
> 
> Heather if you can confirm you rec'd it that would be great.
> 
> ...


You don't have to prove yourself to anyone on here. Thanks for being an awesome person.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

McTrout said:


> One of ya'll generously book me for a day, donate it to her, and I'll fish you for two.


wow!


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

McTrout said:


> One of ya'll generously book me for a day, donate it to her, and I'll fish you for two.


 Im not quite sure what you are offering?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Calmday said:


> Im not quite sure what you are offering?


I'm pretty sure McTrout is offering anyone who wants to book a guided trip with him will get to fish 2 days for his one day price with the proceeds going to heather's fund.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I'm pretty sure McTrout is offering anyone who wants to book a guided trip with him will get to fish 2 days for his one day price with the proceeds going to heather's fund.


Well that sounds like a hellofadeal. :cheers:


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

just a few days left


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Bump. Got it to 70%. Thanks 2cool.


----------



## kjstephe (Dec 20, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## Grateful (Nov 13, 2013)

Well, the fundraiser is drawing to a close tomorrow. We want to thank everyone so very much for all the help and encouragement that has been given to us. I feel the love coming from my 2coolfishing family. You all have really pulled through for us and I am truly in awe. Thank you Al, not only for posting the link on this website, but also for introducing me to the wonderful folks on here. This has truly been an amazing experience. I can never thank everyone enough. You guys rock and thank you so much for adopting our cause and helping us out... have a wonderful night!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

You too ma'am. Don't be a stranger!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Grateful said:


> Well, the fundraiser is drawing to a close tomorrow. We want to thank everyone so very much for all the help and encouragement that has been given to us. I feel the love coming from my 2coolfishing family. You all have really pulled through for us and I am truly in awe. Thank you Al, not only for posting the link on this website, but also for introducing me to the wonderful folks on here. This has truly been an amazing experience. I can never thank everyone enough. You guys rock and thank you so much for adopting our cause and helping us out... have a wonderful night!


We are all mostly happy to do what we can for good cause's. I hope the money raised give's you a little relief. God bless and keep moving forward Heather. Hope you guy's have a Merry Christmas. If I can help in that regard, please feel free to message me.

Blake


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

May God bless you & your family. angelsm


----------



## ockhamsrazor (Feb 8, 2010)

Merry Christmas and God bless Heather an her family


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

I m just seeing this. I guess I wasn't too late


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

Good luck Heather and boys God bless y'all.

Little under 3 hours left. 

87%


----------

